# Estimating jobs with apps



## KBG1776 (Mar 18, 2020)

I want to integrate an app I can use while doing estimates on property walks with clients. I want to become paperless, as it is becoming very organized has piles of papers and trying to find specific estimate details. Do you guys recommend any apps or software I can use for a phone or tablet?


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

I don't know of any specific lawn care apps but any CRM (customer relationship management) platform like Salesforce or Microsoft Dynamics can be tailored to your business. Salesforce is $25/month and seems to be the dominant player right now. Dynamics is pretty pricey and is a bit like using a sledgehammer to crack a nut when it comes to small businesses.


----------

